# Knipex wrenches



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500

Been using these for about 6 month and am very impressed. Beats crescent wrenches and grips like a son of a gun. Has anyone else tried anything else from there product line?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500
> 
> Been using these for about 6 month and am very impressed. Beats crescent wrenches and grips like a son of a gun. Has anyone else tried anything else from there product line?


 I have a set of their pliers, I suspect Snap On owns a chunk of the company, as I bought mine off a Snap On truck.

Or was it a Matco truck?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha! Just found these a couple weeks ago when I spotted a pair in another plumbers tool bag. I've broke out and replaced a half dozen flush valves and a couple pre-rinse units with them so far and absolutely* love* them.

I will be buying more from this wrench line in the near future :thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a pair of there Cobra Plies and Alligator Plies. I like the Alligator version better. I can get Knipex at Lowes now, which may mean there quality is gonna go down to meat the demand. I still prefer the slip joint Wilde pliers for plumbing.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Will said:


> ...I can get Knipex at Lowes now, which may mean there quality is gonna go down to meat the demand...


Ack! Yes...that's usually the beginning of the end of quality tools


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I use the line man pliers. Luv em


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

In case anyone cares, Lowes has the Cobra and Alligator pliers on sale for about $28, at least on my area.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I thought only sears carried them. I know they warranty them in house


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I used the little baby cobras i belive. Loved em but they didnt love my hammers like a set of witcos can. ended up breaking the locking mech. Still really liked em. Used those chrome ones before on flush valves excellent pliers. I use the witco smooth jaw but thats only cuz I couldnt find those.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

i keep the smallest plier wrench in my coveralls, use it every day instead of my crescent. i also have the biggest one they make, great for urinal nuts.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

I have these in 6, 10 and 12 inch in my tool bag for years. Beat channel locks any day of the week. The jaws won't slip or change size unless you press the button to release. 













Also use their side cutters, bolt cutters, needle nose pliers, lineman pliers. 

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## plumbershelper (Aug 20, 2012)

The knipex are great. Its the only pliers we use except one giant pair of Channel-locks.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like Lowes is closing out their supply. I've found some great deals on Alligators, get some while you can.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll have to check out those Knipex plier/wrench, they seem like they would be handy. On there Pliers, get the Alligator version over the Cobra, they are much better.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I use only the Cobras. I like having the lock button to adjust them so they stay where I want them. Just ordered a new pair today to replace the one I lost.....:furious:


----------

